# Yesterdays catch



## Anonymous (Jul 11, 2007)

At the last minute justfishn and I decided to do a little fishing after dinner yesterday. The fishing was slow but I did manage to drag this guy out. I caught him on a swimsenko, pumpkin w/BLK & GRN.




fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2007)

Thats a nice fish, Good job on the swimming senko! Im going to have to try that color. Did you rig it texas style with a weight or without?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 11, 2007)

Jim said:


> Thats a nice fish, Good job on the swimming senko! Im going to have to try that color. Did you rig it texas style with a weight or without?



Thanks Jim,
I T-rigged it with no weight.



fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2007)

Did you notice if it swam upright? Up in Maine I did it with a weight, and I couldnt get it to run true.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 11, 2007)

Kinda of hard to explain lol. From what I could see of it, it kind of resembled a fish swimming? I mostly worked it like a regular senko or one of your worms and from time to time just reeled it in slow. Reeling it slow is when it resembled a small fish.

Sorry my help is not very clear. Still new to rigging worms as I was mostly a crank bait person. That is up to this season lol.


fishnfever


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice catch. I was thinkin about gettin a pack but I wasnt sure whether to.......


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 11, 2007)

rdneckhntr said:


> Nice catch. I was thinkin about gettin a pack but I wasnt sure whether to.......



Thanks!! I have had two packs of these for a month or so. I just now finally used one for the first time. I have been busy with Jim's worms and regular senkos. I am just now starting to explore the other options in plastics lol.The other pack of swimsenkos I have are Black W/LG Blue flake.



fishnfever


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 11, 2007)

You should try some zoom trick worms lol. The 6" ones...thats my go to stick bait...theyre smaller so you catch some smaller fish but big fish still go for it too....


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 11, 2007)

hehe, you're starting to look like a tackle junkie! before you know it, you'll have a fish in one hand, bait in another and somehow, maybe in your teeth, your combo in the picture too 

Nice fish!


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> Reeling it slow is when it resembled a small fish.



Exactly what I've heard and read.


----------

